# أريد منكم مخطط دارة ناشر صوت صورة ( جهاز بث )



## mohamad73 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الى المهندسين الافاضل أريد منكم مخطط دارة ناشر صوت صورة ( جهاز بث ) على أن يكون مدى بثه أبتداء من ( 1كم----- 5كم ) بالاضافة الى قيم القطع الالكترونية ولكم جزيل الشكر 
mohamad73
خريج معهد متوسط الكترون
سـوريا 
:12: :12: :12:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى هل تريد جهاز ارسال قنوات 2-3-4 ام 5-12 ام فى نمطاق Uhf
هل تريد ارسال من نقطة لنقطة كمحطة تقوية ام اذاعة للملأ
طبعا تعلم ان هذا يتطلب رخصة قانونية قبل البدء فى الإذاعة


----------



## mohamad73 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*عفوا المسألة ليست كما هي تصورت*

عفوا المسألة ليست كما هي تصورت وأنما جهاز الارسال الذي عندي مداه 100 متر وأنا فقط أريد أن أزيد مداه الارسالي الى أبعد بقليل وليس بالضروري اللارسال بالمدى البعيد وأنما أريد الارسال الى م يقل عن 1--2كم وللك جزيل الشكر للمتابعة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى محمد
انت لم تجيب على اى من اسئلتى
فقط تقول ان لديك جهاز مداه 100 متر (لا اعلم عنه شيئا) وتود زيادة مداه قليلا
مازالت نفس الأسئلة قائمة هل تريد دائرة تكبير للقدرة لتذيع على نطاق اوسع - هذن هو يرسل على اى قناه؟
ام تريد ان يصل ارسالة لنقطه معينة اقول لك استخدم هوائيات موجهة مثلا


----------



## mohamad73 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*أخي العزيز ماجد*

أخي العزيز ماجد الجهاز الذي لدي هو عبارة عن جهاز ناشر أشارة يوصل على جهاز ستالايت أو cd أو أي جهاز يحتوي على مخارج صوت وصورة والبعد الذي ينشره الجهاز 100 متر (( مجال بثه )) 
وسؤالي محدد هـو أريد زيادة مساحة أو مسافة النشر أو(( البث )) الى أكثر من هذه المسافة يعني مثلا : 500متر -1000 متر 
ملاحظة : الجهاز يعمل في مجال UHF-VHF ,وله هوائــي طـولـه 40سـم 
الجهاز له مداخل صوت وصورة (( AV )) الدارة تعمل بــ 9 فولت 
بالنسبة لسؤالك أخي ماجد وهو ليس بتكبير قدرة فولط الدارة وأنما هـو بزيادة مساحة أرسال الدارة 
أما بالنسبة لطول أو قصر الهوائيات فهي تلعب دور مهم ولكن بنسبة معينة 
وشكرا أخي ماجد مرة ثانية لمتابعة الموضوع والاهتمام لــــــــه 
أخــــــوك 
محمد خليل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا تكبير المدى يعنى تكبير القدرة بالوات مش فولت
الإرسال اللاسلكى تماما مثل الضوء كلها موجات كهرو مغناطيسية بس ترددات مختلفة ، لو عندك لمبة تنور 10 متر وعايز تنور 20 لازم تجيب لمبة اقوى ذات وات اعلى و الكل ح يكون بردة 220 فولت

المطلوب عايز تفرش ارسالك لكل الناس تتفرج على اللى بترسلة لمدى 1000 متر تبقى تحتاج تزود القدرة بالوات و تحتاج ترخيص لو عايز تبعت لمنزل آخر يخصك دون ان يشاهد الآخرين ارسالك يمكن ذلك عن طريق هوائى موجه


----------



## 7aftakoch (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد دارة ارسال صوت وصورة من 100-1000 م وبسيطة ويتوفر القطع في الاسواق


----------



## قندس (3 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تستخدم HD) transmitter) وتبث الى 200 km لكن تستقبلك اجزة معينه متل شاشات السيارات وبعض التلفيزيونات الحديثه والجوالات ومعمول بيه هاد النظام لمحطات المحليه والاغاني في اليابان وامريكا بس ما بعرف اظن محتاج رخصه لهاد الموضوع


----------

